# Ukraine, Poland, Russia, Belarus?



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Anyone from Ukraine, Poland, Russia or Belarus here?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Russia


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Russia


That's nice.


----------



## Skylla (Feb 4, 2017)

Poland 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Negativity (Nov 10, 2015)

i have polish family


----------



## ellie017 (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm from Poland


----------

